# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.20 - Lumia 650 line support and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.20 - Lumia 650 line support and more* 
USB Flashing improved
 - WP10x: FlashEngine revised
   Revised support for old and new models
   AntiTheft check/verifiaction enabled
   AfterFlash operations revised - Verify, NVI update, Factory sets etc.
  Some other bugfixes and improvements 
 NaviManager updated 
  DB revised and updated, new ProductCodes included 
  RM-1150 (Lumia 650) included in list
  RM-1152 (Lumia 650) included in list
  RM-1154 (Lumia 650) included in list 
  Models that will have WP10 update: 
  Lumia 430, Lumia 435, Lumia 532, Lumia 535, Lumia 540, Lumia 550,    Lumia 635, Lumia 636, Lumia 638, Lumia 640, Lumia 640 XL, Lumia 650,    Lumia 730, Lumia 735, Lumia 830, Lumia 930, Lumia 950, Lumia 950 XL,    Lumia 1520 
  Rest models, i.e. 520,1320,1020 have no WP10 at all! 
 - Service operations improved
  MTKx: RPL operations improved and revised
  WP10x: Check operation revised, show more info now
  NXP: ADB layer updated 
 - UserData operations improved
  MTKx: UserData extraction improved for latest FW version/models  
 - Other
  Ini updated and revised
  Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Registration process improved*, please الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ! 
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouirida77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## youcef48

BOURIKA FIK YA AKHI

----------

